# AC Disconnect Violation:



## MDShunk

This was added in the 2002 NEC, but so many people ignore it still:

_*440.14 Location.* Disconnecting means shall be located
within sight from and readily accessible from the airconditioning
or refrigerating equipment. The disconnecting
means shall be permitted to be installed on or within the
air-conditioning or refrigerating equipment.
The disconnecting means shall not be located on panels
that are designed to allow access to the air-conditioning or
refrigeration equipment._

This picture is of a brand-new installation that hasn't been inspected yet. There were 4 such units on this rooftop. The electrical contractor installed the disco on the panel that you would need to remove to change out the rooftop unit's reversing valve. The panel it is mounted on overlaps about 1/4th of the unit's controls section.


----------



## frenchelectrican

that part i will never put the disconnection switch on the unit driectally i rather keep it away a little in case they have to replace the unit 

Merci, Marc


----------



## MDShunk

What was so bad about this is that you can see another unit in the background of this one in the photo. You see a field of grey in the far background. That was a perfectly good wall for a taller part of the building that they could have very easily mounted all 4 disconnects on and been in compliance distance-wise and everything. These units are brand spanking new, and I hope they get red-tagged for it. They probably won't, however.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I agree with you MD,, the most common thing is just setup with one common location it may use little more materals but it will meet the code very nice way.

I did install disconnect swtich for roof top unit and i put it about 18 inches away from the unit [ due this is a very flat roof and no wall to support ] and meet the code in nice way.

Merci , Marc


----------



## JohnJ0906

frenchelectrican said:


> I did install disconnect swtich for roof top unit and i put it about 18 inches away from the unit [ due this is a very flat roof and no wall to support ] and meet the code in nice way.


What did you mount the disconnect to?


----------



## frenchelectrican

John :

sorry for the delay to reply to ya.,,

this what i did i used the galvized angle iron and build a " inverted tee " and make a stand for the disconnection switch.

the hight of the disconnection switch is no higher than the A/C unit typically 36 inch up from roof line. each place is slighty diffrent so it will varies a bit but really most common is 36 hight and useally from 12 to 18 inch away from the unit unless have multi units then i group the disconnect switch if in line of sight other wise spec'ed.

Merci , Marc


----------



## JohnJ0906

Gotcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## boz6085

what would be the right size disconnet box for a a/c unit in a home..30 or 60 amp box i'm here in new jersey


----------



## raider1

boz6085 said:


> what would be the right size disconnet box for a a/c unit in a home..30 or 60 amp box i'm here in new jersey


That would depend on the load of the A/C unit.

440.12(A)(1) requires that the disconnecting means ampere rating be at least 115% of the nameplate rated load current or branch-circuit selection current, whichever is greater.

Chris


----------



## frenchelectrican

boz6085 said:


> what would be the right size disconnet box for a a/c unit in a home..30 or 60 amp box i'm here in new jersey


 
typically the 60 amp nonfused disconnect switch is cheaper than 30 amp nonfused disconnect switch is.

the other thing to head up is make sure you have a GFCI repectale withen 25 feet of the unit it located.

the other option i know it came out in the market not too long ago it have combmation of nonfused disconnect switch with GFCI repetcale installed. 
that one i dont know the cost wise but some area it will justifed by boring the hole once and get it all at once. [ some local code may not allow this type of box so check it out ]

Merci, Marc


----------



## randomkiller

frenchelectrican said:


> typically the 60 amp nonfused disconnect switch is cheaper than 30 amp nonfused disconnect switch is.
> 
> the other thing to head up is make sure you have a GFCI repectale withen 25 feet of the unit it located.
> 
> the other option i know it came out in the market not too long ago it have combmation of nonfused disconnect switch with GFCI repetcale installed.
> that one i dont know the cost wise but some area it will justifed by boring the hole once and get it all at once. [ some local code may not allow this type of box so check it out ]
> 
> Merci, Marc


As of a couple months back we have failed for the disconnects that have the GFCI built in, some towns dont want them but I havent found out why as of yet.


----------



## JohnJ0906

randomkiller said:


> As of a couple months back we have failed for the disconnects that have the GFCI built in, some towns dont want them but I havent found out why as of yet.


What reason did they give for not allowing them? Are they UL ? Are the GFCIs on a different circuit from the A/C?


----------



## gilbequick

John, not to hijack a thread, but I noticed in Baltimore (residential) that people run the AC load wires in UF, with no flex or protection. I can't get away with that here in Charlotte. Is there a code violation there?


----------



## JohnJ0906

gilbequick said:


> John, not to hijack a thread, but I noticed in Baltimore (residential) that people run the AC load wires in UF, with no flex or protection. I can't get away with that here in Charlotte. Is there a code violation there?



It's not considered subject to damage in most jurisdictions. However, some do make us run it in LFMC or LFNC.


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> What reason did they give for not allowing them? Are they UL ? Are the GFCIs on a different circuit from the A/C?


I wasnt on the jobs and never got an answer back from the foreman that told me. Im sure they were seperate circuits. As for the boxes being UL, I would assume yes, we buy them from Johnstone by the case up til the first ones failed.


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's not considered subject to damage in most jurisdictions. However, some do make us run it in LFMC or LFNC.


 
Not subject to damage, I guess you dont have mexican grounds crews that go mad with the weed wackers. I have had a mutitude of wires damaged this past summer at several medical complexes.


----------



## DPDT

randomkiller said:


> I guess you dont have mexican grounds crews that go mad with the weed wackers


Kind of a crappy thing to say.


----------



## randomkiller

DPDT said:


> Kind of a crappy thing to say.


 
It falls in the "Truth Hurts" category, cause it's gospel.


----------



## gilbequick

Not crappy, true. Like it or not the vast majority of landscapers are hispanic. Who uses weedwackers? Landscapers. Not that they mean to do it, they just get in a hurry to get the job done just like we do with ours.


----------



## Idaho Abe

*Roof Top Disc*

This is why I do not like DISC installed on the unit. There are very few panels that do not have to be removed at some time. And these are all around the RTU.


----------



## gregg robert

i work on many many rtu's and i dont think i ever had a problem with a disconnect being in the way. i mostly see the disconnect mounted over the same hole the feed would enter the unit, so whats the differance the panel is still not gonna come off completely? i dont see what you mean buy covering the controls section with the disco. if i needed to work in that unit i would see no problem with the placement of that disco. just my input take it as you will gregg


----------



## TheElectricalGuru

randomkiller said:


> As of a couple months back we have failed for the disconnects that have the GFCI built in, some towns dont want them but I havent found out why as of yet.


To answer your question...it is not a UL issue because they have neen UL approved. The issue for most AHJ's is that the receptacle within the disconnect means the disconnect has to be open when in use....and being it is outside it would generally need to be protected with a bubble cover as well while in use....so basically it is not protected as the code defines even in outdoor wet locations even when attended.

Now tapping it off the AC circuit wont help them much if they ran 240V to the AC unit...unless they are using the EGC for the neutral ( grounded ) conductor which is wrong anyway.....but without seeing it I am sure the basis for them turning it down in regards to 2002 and 2005 NEC is the answer given above...


----------

